# Fun in Brum?



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

I seem to have found myself in Birmingham on a Saturday night, not knowing anyone and with nothing but time on my hands...

any suggestions for something fun?

please bear in mind that I don't know the city at all, and I have to be up at 7am


----------



## MooChild (Mar 1, 2008)

Depends what you are into.

Subside is a good pub thats open till 6am  Typical rock/alternative music.
Bottom end of new street opposite snobs nightclub.


----------



## aqua (Mar 1, 2008)

fucks sake woman why didn't you tell me


----------



## The Groke (Mar 1, 2008)

If you had only omitted the "r", you would have had far more worthy replies.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

aqua said:


> fucks sake woman why didn't you tell me



i know 

i forgot 

i texted firky earlier to ask if he knew anyone, and I was like, fuck, what am I thinking, half of the coolest urbs i know live there... but i don't know any of their numbers 

I NEED to go out and drink beer!!!!

will try and find something not horrendous....


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

come round my house for sex


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

not with me, of course 

*whistles, while innocently looking in a different direction*


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> not with me, of course
> 
> *whistles, while innocently looking in a different direction*




hehehehe

so, no one is up for a beer in town then???


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

I probably would, but if my GF found out she'd probably kill me.

Besides, I'm not very interesting to hang out with


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> I probably would, but if my GF found out she'd probably kill me.
> 
> Besides, I'm not very interesting to hang out with



fair point... i'd rather drink beer on me own then 

someone, for god sakes, please recommend me a pub that isn't more than 5 mins walk from broad st.... and won't be full of wankers

also, somewhere to eat vegan food on one;s own  would be excellent but most probably unlikely


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

Cafe One is at the top of Broad Street, near Five Ways island (opposite Tesco... sort of next door to Greggs) - wasn't full of wankers last time I went there.

Or you could try Scruffy Murphy's, which is a bit further and full of rocker / metal / emo types.

Prince of Wales (back of the NIA / ICC ) is supposed to be a really good pub if you;re into traditional type pubs that serve real ale


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

Where are you posting from, anyway?


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

THE NATIONAL DRUM AND BASS AWARDS 2008 @ The Que Club


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks 

i'm in the jury's inn hotel  it's a work ting


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

I read that as 'fun in the bum' 

Dude, get herbsman to take you out, he's wicked


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

firky said:


> I read that as 'fun in the bum'
> 
> Dude, get herbsman to take you out, he's wicked



he won't 

I'm going to go to the cinema and watch Juno I think
need to find a pint first though
so better go

give him my number would you, incase he changes his mind...


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> I probably would, but if my GF found out she'd probably kill me.
> 
> Besides, I'm not very interesting to hang out with



Oh just fucking do it, crustychick is wicked. Take your missus along and have a night out ffs


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

crustychick said:


> he won't
> 
> I'm going to go to the cinema and watch Juno I think
> need to find a pint first though
> ...



Will do 

You'll enjoy Juno! I thought you weren't drinking?


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

SOUL FOOD CAFE PRESENTS KOKOLO LIVE 
Date/Time:	Saturday 01 Mar 2008 
Time:	20:00 - 02:00 
Entry Type:	Concert
Location:	The Yardbird
Street Adr:	Paradise Place
City:	Birmingham
Zip:	B3 3HJ
Country:	United Kingdom
Notes:	NEW YORK AFROBEAT BAND KOKOLO MAKE THEIR SECOND VISIT TO THE BIRD. THESE GUYS ARE AMAZING. £5. 8 - 2AM


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

firky said:


> Oh just fucking do it, crustychick is wicked. Take your missus along and have a night out ffs


Nah, my mrs has gone to sheffield, she wanted me to come to her mate's birthday party but didnt tell me what time we were supposed to be leaving, so I ended up not being ready... it would look well dodgy to her if I stayed in Brum to spend the night with another woman


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Nah, my mrs has gone to sheffield, she wanted me to come to her mate's birthday party but didnt tell me what time we were supposed to be leaving, so I ended up not being ready... it would look well dodgy to her if I stayed in Brum to spend the night with another woman



heh - oh well, i'm off out

on my own

bah 

lata!


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

I love Afrobeat and am very tempted to go to the Yardbird...


----------



## crustychick (Mar 1, 2008)

grrrr, make up your mind! 

I have no idea where it is though.... so i may, or may not, see you there!


but now, I am leaving!


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 1, 2008)

if you cross the road from your hotel (so you;re on the same side as sainsbury's and brindleyplace) and walk towards town, carry on past the ICC, across centenary square towards paradise forum, the yardbird is on the left just before paradise forum. But since youve already left, these directions are no use to you...


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> I love Afrobeat and am very tempted to go to the Yardbird...



GO! Take a mate or two with you if you're worried about what your girlfriend would say if she found out. Honestly, mate... if I was in the same city as CC was I'd make the effort to go out. Even with my broken back


----------

